# sites for 2nd hand cars



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi I am looking for good "search sites" in Spain to research a 2nd hand car to buy.

Any good uns to recommend? Need ones that filters to gearbox automatic...

so far only found coches.net  - I know that sounds pathetic but my UK laptop insists on searching English sites, even though I have set country = Spain in settings and chrome google says "location: calafell, Spain"....


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Autoscout24.es


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Roger that 🙂


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Is Honda not really popular or sold in Spain? Its never listed


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Milanuncios
Vibbo
Wallapop


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Eek is the below true? That you need to have rented or owned a house for a year in order to buy a car?

What documentation do I need to provide?
Ironically, just about the only thing you won’t need in order to buy a car is a driving licence. However, you will need to provide:

Your NIE (número de identidad de extranjero) – your foreigner ID number
Proof of permanency in the form of your house deeds or a rental contract for a minimum of one year
A proof of residence (certificado de empadronamiento) which is no more than three months old


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

No, it's not true. I have bought many vehicles privately and from dealers, independent and official, and I have never shown anything other than the green certificate of residency, and, before I updated the address on it, I did use a empadronamiento cert. less than three months old to make sure that the IVTM bill got sent to the right address.
I have never been asked for, or shown, a rental contract or deeds.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Wow thanks! So much misinformation on the web. Note that we own a property but dont have the green card yet


----------



## Mila P (Aug 15, 2018)

We bought a new Renault from the dealership last year - only had to show NIE & residence. Of course home address was given (but no deeds required) along with tel# for contact. Everything was easy to complete the transaction.
best of luck with your purchase.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> No, it's not true. I have bought many vehicles privately and from dealers, independent and official, and I have never shown anything other than the green certificate of residency, and, before I updated the address on it, I did use a empadronamiento cert. less than three months old to make sure that the IVTM bill got sent to the right address.
> I have never been asked for, or shown, a rental contract or deeds.





andyviola said:


> Wow thanks! So much misinformation on the web. Note that we own a property but dont have the green card yet


When we arrived we could not buy until we had our residency (green) cards. 

In the end it was both our residency cards and certificate of empadronamiento that we had to show.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Oh no! We just sold UK car and dont have residency yet. This is crazy..we allowed to buy a house with NIE only but not a car?


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

You could rent a car for a few months.. They are cheap for long term rents out of season.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Well we rented one for a month whilst searching for a car but will be a miracle if get residence by then as private healthcare application held up for ages whilst they decide what to charge me due to my (not sure wise) honesty at declaring my medical condition...


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

andyviola said:


> Hi I am looking for good "search sites" in Spain to research a 2nd hand car to buy.
> 
> Any good uns to recommend? Need ones that filters to gearbox automatic...


Coches.net is another good website for second hand cars.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

andyviola said:


> Oh no! We just sold UK car and dont have residency yet. This is crazy..we allowed to buy a house with NIE only but not a car?


We bought our first car while in the process of moving (i.e. we weren't registered as residents) which was very useful since I was able to leave the car at Granada airport while I took the van (removing) back to UK and then flew back to Granada picked up car and to home.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

andyviola said:


> Oh no! We just sold UK car and dont have residency yet. This is crazy..we allowed to buy a house with NIE only but not a car?


There's still much incorrect info being posted - even on this thread. I know it's people's experience but it's not correct.

To buy a vehicle you need - money and an NIE

To register the vehicle you need - money and NIE again plus proof of where you live



It really is that simple.

Some officials will insist on a padron certificate simply because it's easier for them. In reality all you need is rental contract, deeds or even a utility bill in your name.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Lovely thanks will try and let you know if they accept my 20k!


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

snikpoh said:


> andyviola said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no! We just sold UK car and dont have residency yet. This is crazy..we allowed to buy a house with NIE only but not a car?
> ...


UPDATE

This is precisely what we needed..NIE plus a padrón cert that he asked us to renew which was simple... This was a relief as a) don't have further docs and b) had already sold UK car in Southampton two weeks previous...so would have been car less. Now have a left hand drive Peugeot woo hoo


----------

